# Euro frame builders



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Post Europe-based frame builders here... I want another steel 29er option outside of the On One and Ragley, but in that price range...

Crisp is ridiculous.
In love with the ti stuff I see from Jeronimos.. if the Canary Is. count as Europe


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

On One and Ragley are not frame builders. They design and sell frames.
... meaning they provide us with well thought out frames, welded elsewhere, for very good prices

Right now I cannot think of a Euro frame builder (or designer) that does steel 29s in the On One / Ragley price range. Above that range there's many

Julie Racing Design has done them and has some links to others:
http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

*Italy is the place to go*

I read in twentynineinches.com not so long ago about a couple of guys under the name of Gas29 http://www.gas29.com. I'm pretty sure they are italian.

They design and weld their own frames except for the ti frame. The price itself is slightly higher than on-one/ragley but, for the looks of it, it seems they're worth it. I'd say they are not overpriced.

I was (am) myself split between these two choices, on one and gas29. On one for the price (can't be beaten) and gas29 for the _quality_ and range of colours.

I wasn't aware Crisp was working with steel. Will drop him an e-mail, just in case.

And finally, afaik Jeronimos are not (_is not_ because they are a one man business ) welders or anything. They make all their fabrications in China.

On a side note, trust me, Canary Islands are Europe. They are more european than Brussels and Luxembourg put together.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*Thx.*

Great replies... checking into it. Crisp isn't in steel afaik.. Gas29 looks like the real deal.
Much appreciated.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Mar 26, 2008)

Glad to be helpful... from time to time.


----------

